# Nature's Guardian?



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of or used a flea/tick/mosquito medicine called Nature's Guardian? It's made by Sergeants. (Opinions on this brand? I'm an Advantage/Frontline user)

One of my cats is extremely sensitive to flea medicines, even mild kitten shampoos. We have just been giving him regular baths using a little Dawn soap and removing fleas by hand. Problem is, the fleas are really bad this time of year and it's hard to search his long, dark fur to get them all. Even with two people and two flea combs.

After talking to my vet about this, he gave me a sample of this to try. It says it's made from all natural ingredients, gentle formula, safe for 12 weeks and up, 2.0mL application.


Active ingredients:
Peppermint Oil - 10.00%
Clove Oil - 7.00%
Lemon Grass Oil - 3.00%

Inactive ingredients:
Canola Oil, Vanillin, Citric Acid - 80.00%


Sorry for all the questions lately! You guys and gals are just so knowledgeable and helpful!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I, personally, would not use anything made by either Sergeant's or Hartz on any of my animals ... ever. I also would not use anything with essential oils on any cat, as I have read that some essential oils are toxic to cats. I also would not expect the above formula to be particularly (or at all) effective against fleas.

Laurie


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

I had tried that in the past with my cats. One of the cat's skin was peeling off in chunks after I used it on him. It was as if the essential oils burned him. I felt horrible about it and have stuck to advantage ever since then. Luckily I no longer have a flea problem but when I do, it's always advantage.


----------



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, guess this stuff is a no-go! I was wary of the brand and ingredients, but wasn't sure. Glad I haven't used it yet. I guess the search for an alternative continues...


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I tried something similar on our dog and not only did it not kill the fleas, but she stunk like some kind of weird spice cake. I don't recommend it. I have heard not to use it on cats.


----------

